
Video of hundreds of police attacks on peaceful protestors - mikenyc
https://twitter.com/greg_doucette/status/1266751520055459847
======
bazeblackwood
Police have proven, without a doubt, in the past week, that they cosplay as
military because they lack the necessary discipline to join the actual
service, and that the only joy they get in life is to take a break from
beating their wives to inflict violence on innocent civilians. They're a rogue
force that must be defunded and disbanded.

~~~
karatestomp
It's been remarkable to watch the military, where they've been involved,
handle things so much better than the police have. The difference in training
and attitude couldn't be clearer and it makes the police look even worse by
comparison.

~~~
klyrs
It truly seems that the military members' first and foremost allegiance is to
the country -- and that for many cops, their allegiance is to their
department.

Disturbing thought of the week: would a coup actually be an improvement on the
current situation?

~~~
megameter
I've thought this through.

The military is both loyal to the Constitution and wary of the idea of
fighting an insurrection at home - the generals know exactly how bad it gets
because they have just been doing that overseas. They have every reason to do
what it takes to put back the country together with minimal harm, given a
crisis where they are called upon to make a significant commitment of forces.
But they won't act until they start getting orders that will trigger such a
crisis - i.e. to do unconstitutional acts at home with the goal of putting
down insurrection.

And that presents the worst case scenario: Months to years of military
governance that is premised in reestablishing the values and principles of the
USA. This will necessarily bring out some related questions around the
founding document and overturn some historical precedents.

But it will not turn into a dictatorship because that makes the loyalties
compete with each other: You would need a leader so strong, so approved of as
an ideal, that they can overturn centuries of belief in the nation. Unlike
countries that have little history in this regard and are prone to
instability, the only way any such leader can look legitimate and maintain
power is by following through on the core values of the USA and therefore
winning "hearts and minds". As such they would reinstall a republic in due
time.

And that is the worst case, as I see it. It only gets milder from there, with
more of the reforms coming from within the existing system.

------
tehwebguy
@greg_doucette posted over 200 videos in this thread but it's difficult to
scroll through all of them, you may have to search something like:

[https://twitter.com/search?q=from%3Agreg_doucette%201%EF%B8%...](https://twitter.com/search?q=from%3Agreg_doucette%201%EF%B8%8F⃣1%EF%B8%8F⃣1%EF%B8%8F⃣&src=typed_query)

or
[https://twitter.com/search?q=from%3Agreg_doucette&src=typed_...](https://twitter.com/search?q=from%3Agreg_doucette&src=typed_query)
if that one doesn't work here

------
downerending
Thanks--will look later. For someone who already has, are these mostly legit?
That is, is there enough context to see that the protesters were acting
lawfully and not the instigators?

------
joncrane
I've been thinking of relocating away from the DC area and eventually, a
database of police and local government attitudes will be one of the primary
factors in deciding where to relocate, if I decide to do so.

Obviously NY, Seattle, Minneapolis, Louisville, and Asheville NC are not under
consideration.

------
xtiansimon
Some of these are hard to watch.

